

Study: 45 percent of Bitcoin exchanges end up closing - fdm
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-04/26/large-bitcoin-exchanges-attacks

======
draugadrotten
Seems Bitcoin exchanges are ahead of the pack:

Harvard Business School estimates 95 percent of new businesses fail
[http://startupdispatch.com/startups/reminder-95-percent-
of-n...](http://startupdispatch.com/startups/reminder-95-percent-of-new-
businesses-fail/)

